# Spot cleaning



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

I’m trying to keep my car a bit cleaner. Seems that waiting once a day to clean leaves the car kinda filthy after a while. I get some downtime. 5 to 15 mins I usually use to get coffee and use the restroom. What are good quick clean tips? I am going to try windex the windows, get a small vacuum to clean up dirt to save money on the $1 vacuums, spray some febreeze, and wipe down surfaces with wipe disinfectants. Any good tips to keep the car nice and clean?


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Nice gas stations have free paper towels, you can detail your car for free while the pump runs. Also some car washes have free vacuums and wash packages by the month. Well worth it.

Replace your cabin air filter. Amazon or walmart. Odoban is the best "febreeze" type product. 

Stock up on car stuff from dollar stores. Windshield fluid, tire spray, degreaser, fuel injector cleaner and all the like is cheap if you buy basic stuff.

I always had a little detail brush with me, to sweep out inbetween vacuuming. Can of linen scented lysol deodorant to spray floormats etc.

Pretty easy to keep a clean car for around 5 bucks a week and 20 minutes of effort a day.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

itendstonight said:


> Any good tips to keep the car nice and clean?


Vacuum as needed. Wash every other month. Works for me. Unless you're a luxury service, I wouldn't bother doing all that for 0.60 cents a mile gig.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Pax do not care about the outside, unless really bad.
I posted looking for anyway to save on vacuum tricks and this may help
https://uberpeople.net/threads/vacuum-tricks.291831/
When you are driving into the negative, just treat it like it is and don't think about quality the way we all do when we started doing this.


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

weather tech mats
shake em out or wipe with interior wipe as needed

invisible glass on the windows a couple times a week


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Definitely Weather Tech mats. I invested in rear mats about two months before my car was totalled  Anyone interested in a complete set of mats for a 2012 Honda Civic sedan? ?

My new Civic has light tan upholstery, it's showing dirt like crazy. If I could afford it right now, I would buy Weather Tech seat covers.

My typical cleaning routine (even before Uber) -


If there has been salt or sand on the road, wash every three days. Otherwise, mid to premium wash every week and a half (I need to get a membership plan). 
Wax at least every three months, clay bar every six (I do this on my own). 
Vacuum as needed, typically every other shift - depending on the weather (probability of tracking in dirt). 
Swiffer 360 duster on the dash and instrument cluster whenever I vacuum. 
Detail of plastics, door jams, etc every two weeks or as needed.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Are the weather tech car seats exact fits for each model car?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> Are the weather tech car seats exact fits for each model car?


Their popular line, yes. Laser measured.

Looking at around $180 for the back seat of my 18 Civic


----------

